# Oscars



## baller2413 (Feb 27, 2006)

what is the best color of oscar in your opinion to get.

John_


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Ive always liked the red tigers


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Lutino tiger is undoubtably the best color, and in my opinion very striking:


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I've seen pics of a black oscar. It looked really cool.


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I also like the red tiger! Lutino tiger looks cool but I havent seen a real one. :lol:


----------

